# Medium Prey Drive?



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Do you remember the relative's friend that I mentioned who has a show line breeding girl? Well, she is wanting another girl for her breeding program. Wants a working line this time round. But she's still thinking on it. She's looking for a pup that should be an all rounder type of working dog, good nerves, physically and mentally sound, medium prey drive. Prefers no extremes, like no extreme defense or prey. I said I will try and help at least, even though I'm not an expert. 

So here's a few pedigrees and I was wondering what they will produce and will these have the potential to fit what she is looking for? 

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=2164770&mother=2249383

SG A-portos Anrebri

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=408754&mother=2186619


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Think if you find any breeder you love, their ethics and programs and what they are breeding for (working lines) then within each litter you get a variety of drives and personality.

So as long as the breeder knows their stuff (and their pups as they grow) then they can direct your relative's friend to the pups in their litter that should fit their needs.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

It's a shame that there is such a limited supply of working lines down under. There is so much unbalance in pedigrees posted,( based on wanting a medium drive dog with no extremes in prey or defense) that I don't know where to start. So I'll let some of the newer experts explain what they see there.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Thanks MaggieRoseLee.  I have told her about my experience with breeders and who I would recommend, but then again, I haven't had a lot of experience. 

Cliff, can you please tell me why these pedigrees are unbalanced? I can pm you if you like? She's just having a look at the moment. I think she wants a good working dog, but not one with real high prey drive, just a well balanced dog that can work and live calmly at home, I suppose.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

A lot of WL dogs with good drives can be calm in the house. My WLs have been my best house dogs.

A well bred WL has a functioning off switch.

And as has already been said, in any WL litter, energy & drive levels will vary to some degree. Although the greater the uniformity the better.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree with Cliff. <sigh> Not much to choose from if that's all that's down under. Are the quarantine laws still ridiculous to import?


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

vom Eisenherz said:


> Agree with Cliff. <sigh> Not much to choose from if that's all that's down under. Are the quarantine laws still ridiculous to import?


Yes, I am sure quarantine is still very pricey. I heard that they have upped the quarantine fees also! If she was to import I'm not sure how she could trust anyone because I heard that overseas tends to sell poor quality to Australia anyway. 

Hang on, I will try and find more, as there is more breeders in Australia . . . 

Line-breeding for the progency of Burgvormund Atlas and NATIQUE ZEVJA

V Bruno vom Wallensener Hof ~ This dog is featured in a lot of matings at the moment. I made a thread on him a while ago. 

Line-breeding for the progency of V Danger von Juliet and Monsimbee Klarissa

https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=591149&mother=603818



> DAFF have confirmed a number of price rises for live dog and semen import to Australia from 1 July 2014.
> 
> The largest increase is in the daily rate for quarantine of your dog. The price will rise from $39 to $149 per dog per day. There are now no savings to boarding two dogs together as the price is $149 per dog per day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

There is a kennel in Tasmania. Check them out. 

Welcome to Garsova working line German Shepherds :: Tasmania


----------

